# the most accurate hydrometer ???



## red foot marg (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi, guy's/girl's ,
Just recently i bought a few new digital hydrometer's to keep a check on humidity in my incubator's , problem is all 3 read different , there seems to be 20% difference in the 3 which are all in the same place inside the incubator , what do you all find the most accurate hydrometer to use for incubator's ????


----------



## Exzhal (Jul 13, 2012)

Have a few ExoTerra Exo Terra : Hygrometer / Digital Hygrometer - Digital Precision Instrument hygrometers and all read more or less the same (out by a % or 2 from eachother sometimes), seem quite accurate


----------



## red foot marg (Feb 19, 2008)

Exzhal said:


> Have a few ExoTerra Exo Terra : Hygrometer / Digital Hygrometer - Digital Precision Instrument hygrometers and all read more or less the same (out by a % or 2 from eachother sometimes), seem quite accurate


i have one of these as well one reads 37% , 45% and 54% , unbeleivable the difference any idea's??


----------



## Exzhal (Jul 13, 2012)

red foot marg said:


> i have one of these as well one reads 37% , 45% and 54% , unbeleivable the difference any idea's??


Really strange mate I would try and get in touch with ExoTerra and see what they say, possibly get a replacement, or get in touch with the place you bought it as obviously at least 2/3 are defective


----------



## Ophioussa (Sep 15, 2009)

I doubt that Exo Terra Hygrometers are very accurate. Accurate hygrometers are expensive scientific instruments and generally need calibrating regularly to stay accurate.

Unless you are prepared for that, just use the cheapo reptile keeper versions as a rough guide and nothing more.


----------



## Reptile Stef (Apr 13, 2011)

red foot marg said:


> i have one of these as well one reads 37% , 45% and 54% , unbeleivable the difference any idea's??


I think you ment you have 3 not 1 :bash: :lol2:


----------

